# Does your dog have someting unique/cool it was born with?



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

My Chihuahua mix Harley was born with a little swirl of hair on her neck. We thought it was cute and as she got older it turned into a whole Mohawk down her neck. I think this is pretty unique since I have yet to see another dog with a Mohawk haha. what does your dog have?


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Sam had a black triangle on his tail for a while, but it's since grown out. Now he has some interesting white hairs on it...the only white hairs on him anywhere. I also find his ears absolutely adorable, particularly the fact that one droops over and the other stands right up. I may actually be a bit sad if they both end up completely standing up.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> Sam had a black triangle on his tail for a while, but it's since grown out. Now he has some interesting white hairs on it...the only white hairs on him anywhere. I also find his ears absolutely adorable, particularly the fact that one droops over and the other stands right up. I may actually be a bit sad if they both end up completely standing up.


How old is Sam? I love that the one ear up one ear down look. Sweetest thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> How old is Sam? I love that the one ear up one ear down look. Sweetest thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


4 months. Here's a good shot of it.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Uhmm.... Hamilton has a butt heart. >.< He has a mostly white belly and back end, but just under his butt, he has black fur in a heart shape. I don't think I have a picture of my dog's butt... but if you're really curious, I can try to photograph it in a classy manner.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> Uhmm.... Hamilton has a butt heart. >.< He has a mostly white belly and back end, but just under his butt, he has black fur in a heart shape. I don't think I have a picture of my dog's butt... but if you're really curious, I can try to photograph it in a classy manner.


LOL!!! Now I want to see it just because I want to see what qualifies as a dog butt picture "photographed in a classy manner."  LMAO!!! Seriously, though...it sounds really cute.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> LOL!!! Now I want to see it just because I want to see what qualifies as a dog butt picture "photographed in a classy manner."  LMAO!!! Seriously, though...it sounds really cute.


I tried... it turns out, there isn't a classy way to photograph your dog's butt heart. In fact, it's difficult to photograph at all. I tried with him sleeping...


Then decided it wasn't the best angle... so I had him get up, and he was annoyed, and I added a filter to up the classiness of the photo...


Still not a great angle due to how his white hair is hanging down... but you get the general idea of my dog's butt. I couldn't stop thinking of this while I photographed my dog's butt.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, Shambles was born with a chip in him that drives him to commit evil acts.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee was born with a Van **** Stache and one silver eyebrow.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Nola has a widow's peak:








A pink spot in her (black) mouth, and 8 white hairs on her chest.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke has a "stripe" down his nose. It's just the way his hair meets but it runs the length of his nose. When we picked him out of the litter that's how we identified him, our stripe nose puppy. Right from the start we would always pet his stripe and it has become one of his favorite/most comforting ways to be pet. 

Here's a puppy pic where you can see it. 


And also an adult pic.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> Then decided it wasn't the best angle... so I had him get up, and he was annoyed, and I added a filter to up the classiness of the photo...


This needs to be framed.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothing super cool, but Aija just has this tiny single dot behind her right ear that I really like, and it makes her easily identified if she ever were to get lost.



Dot by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaytu's eyes. Right is blue, left is hazel with blue in the bottom.









I also like her nose pattern. Upside down T.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Koda, my four month old mix, has heterochromia. 










He also has a white tail tip, two white toes on his front right paw, as well as one white toe on his left... This makes him have some black nails and some white/pink nails xD It's hard to tell against his light fur though where his white markings are.

Another thing that could be considered unique or cool is that I believe he has a merle gene in him, which makes him have these weird dark grey spots randomly around his body. He has a few small ones around the top of his head, between his ears, as well as a few throughout the rest of his body. The biggest one is a patch the size of a golf ball on his right flank right in front of his leg... Don't have a good picture of it.

As for my other dog Rylee... She has a few black spots on her tongue and a white hair on her chin but aside from that there isn't anything that out of the ordinary, seeing as she's a mutt there's nothing to compare her to lol. I do love her curled tail and white, poofy butt though.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Major had an extra vertebra in his tail  He got his tail bruised when one of my other dogs rammed into it bending it backwards and I took him in to get x rays.. It was one of those moments that the vet stopped and called the other vets to come and see. Am not sure what it meant but the vets had a good time looking at it and asking if I would let them share the x rays out side the office? All I got when I asked was (it shouldn't be there) and let them have their fun with it. 










adding Major had one of those tails that could sweep a coffee table clear and thus we called other dogs that no direct decedents but similar in breeding some of them had Major tails.. not known if they had the extra vertabra at the base of their tail but seemed to use it with the same solid ability to clear a room with it.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> 4 months. Here's a good shot of it.


Omg! I can't. He's beautiful. Love that sweet face. His ears are awesome but he'd still cause double takes without them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko has brown goggles lol he's a poorly bred black & tan dog, so his eyebrows kind of... just go around his entire eye lol:









His fur colour is also very bizarre... he's like part sable/part black & tan. Basically his fur just doesn't make any sense lol!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan has this weird extra toenail growing out of the side of his rear left leg. It's like a partially formed rear dewclaw. There's no toe, just a toenail sprouting out of the skin.


ExtraToenail by Legend_of_Faolan, on Flickr

And, of course, his eyeballs. One sky blue, the other a pretty golden color.


FaolanLJFeb2013_4 by Legend_of_Faolan, on Flickr


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy has a lot of different cool patterns in her stripes. She also has white spots on her neck, chest, back paw and tail tip (sometimes), and has a white belly (with black spots/stripes) too. What I think is kind of cool is that her fur in one ear is mostly white while in the other ear it's mostly black. You can kind of see it in these photos:



















She also had the tiniest hint of a white blaze on her head when she was a baby puppy, but it soon grew out. It didn't really show up in photos but could be seen in RL.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Well... Roman's brother & mom is all white Great Pyrenees, 








but his dad is also a "Badger" or "Blaireau" like Roman.

"Being a double-coated breed, the undercoat can also have color and the skin as well. The color of the nose and on the eye rims should be jet black.[8] Grey or tan markings that remain lend the French name, "blaireau", (badger) which is a similar grizzled mixture color seen in the European badger. More recently, any color is correctly termed "Badger" or "Blaireau".[9]"

Roman had a reverse heart shape on his butt but as his hair grown in... it was a messed up heart now... lol!





















(Don't really have a great pic. of it unfortunately)








Besides his "eyelined" egyptian eyes as I called it...
(He don't need to put on makeup every morning like many us ladies, its naturally there.)
He also has freckles on his snout.
Which I thought was sooo cute.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, he's Squash. So that's pretty unique and cool.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Leo has a heart shaped black spot of fur on his white belly fur  I thing its cute lol but now that he is an adult it looks like a smudge. Cause the long hair blended it in.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie has like 4 pure white hairs along her back. She also recently started turning brindle on her butt.









I also think she has the prettiest golden eyes ever.







.

She also has the unique ability to look like Samuel L. Jackson on occasion.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota has a T on his head:










He also has the ability to smile:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Sparse white hair and spotty feet.


----------

